# Looking to Buy



## bigmitch40 (Feb 5, 2011)

I know this is not normally where this kind of post goes but I put this up in the Buy/Sell section and it was not getting much response so I thought I would try putting it on here...

I am in the market for some new fairway woods. I am looking for a 13* and 18* club preferably a Titleist 906 or Taylormade V-Steel. Shaft does not matter since I will most likely re-shaft them anyways. Trying to get them new but also accepting very good condition. 

Thanks, 
Mitchell


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

um you could try allthe normal places ebay craiglist some golf stores sell second hand goods too


----------

